#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Some BP engineering technical pratices needed

## orbawy

Hi everybody. I wonder if someone can share the following ETPs:
GP 41-02 Flow Assurance in Operations.
GP 41-10 Design for the Management of Hydrate Risk.
GP 41-11 Wax Management.
GP 41-12 Wax Deposition Modelling.
GP 41_13 Risk Management of Scale Deposition.


GP 41-20 Designing for Multiphase Flow.

Thanks in advance.See More: Some BP engineering technical pratices needed

----------


## luckshmiravi

Please send your email id as i could not upload into any website.

----------


## dliu

I need it also, dongliu88@gmail.com, thanks

----------


## orbawy

-------------

----------


## motek001

> Please send your email id as i could not upload into any website.



Please send it here as well: motek001@mail.ru. Thanks

----------


## sambun

> Please send your email id as i could not upload into any website.



Could you send me to sambun.co@gmail.com ?
Thank you very much !

----------


## jeanice

Could you send me to jodiedior@gmail.com?
Thank you very much !

----------


## kutubabi

> Please send your email id as i could not upload into any website.



Hi,

appreaciate if u can mail to yusrizal81@yahoo.com

many thanks.

----------


## gusrak54

i also need those practices, please send the file into billythekid378@yahoo.com

----------


## harnil99

please send me on 
harnil99@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## saifoa

Could you please send those documents to me, I would really appreciate it.

omar.saif@gmail.com

----------


## Florentina

Hi,
Can you send these files to me, please?
Thank you very much,
Florentina

----------


## yogacruise

Could you send me to yogacruise@gmail.com ?


Thank you very much !See More: Some BP engineering technical pratices needed

----------


## c2h6

Could you send me to alekhine5000@gmail.com ?
Thank you!

----------


## DEBIMA

Could you send me to geosterre@gmail.com ?
Thank you!

----------


## yemenfalcon

Hello ,

          Could you please send the files to  e-mail : pe_jamal72@yahoo.com ? 

Thanks an advance for kind help .

Regards,,,,

----------


## yogacruise

Could you send me to yogacruise@gmail.com?
Thank you very much !

----------


## yogacruise

Dear Sirs,
I also need those practices, please send the file  to yogacruise@gmail.com  . Thank you

----------


## amir51

Could you send me to amirkouhi@gmail.com ?
Thank you!

----------


## ahmed abd elmonem

could you plz send them for me at mido_eng_84@yahoo.com 
that will be highly appreciated
thanks

----------


## mouss

Hi,
Kindly can somebody email me this here : samouss00@hotmail.fr

Thanks a lot !

----------


## enioil

Could you also send to me on enioil@hotmail.com
Thank you

----------


## madil529

can you please send these documents to my email
muhammadadilfarooq@gmail.com
many thanks in advance

----------


## petro08

Hi, I'm ariadi
Could you send those document to ariadics@gmail.com?
Thanks you very much.

----------


## Arlen Zapata

Hi, I'm arlen
Could you send those document to ingarlenzapata@gmail.com?


Thanks you very much.See More: Some BP engineering technical pratices needed

----------


## gion_ro40

Please send me he documents.
Regards,

GI

----------


## niketas

Hello Sir,

Could you please also send the document pack to mustafa1907@gmail.com?

I would be very grateful...

Best regards,

Mustafa

----------


## jackdong

Dear friends:
Our company has a lot of specifications can be downloaded online, such as **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], you can go our website **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Hello Sir,
We share spec-codes-standards here. Not sale.






> Dear friends:
> Our company has a lot of specifications can be downloaded online, such as **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], you can go our website **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## -csantander-

> Please send your email id as i could not upload into any website.



Hi

Could you please send the document pack to cmgsantander@gmail.com?

I would be very grateful...

Best regards,

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallary of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.2, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.3, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## rubic9

please send to me on rubic9@gmail.com
Appreciate it .
Thanks in advance

----------


## pounding

Hello!

Could you please also send the document pack to ramazanovdn@gmail.com?

Thanks in advance!

Damir

----------


## belader

I would appreciate if y ou send mee these files : belader@outlook.com

Tanks un advance

----------


## jprocess

Please kindly share with me as well. My e-mail address jprocessman@yahoo.com

----------


## triviaux

Could you please send me the BP GP 41-20 Designing for Multiphase Flow at ahcene.nasri@hotmail.fr 

Thanks in advance

----------


## Musallam

Could you please send me the BP GP 41-20 Designing for Multiphase Flow at musallam-salim@hotmail.com



Thanks in advanceSee More: Some BP engineering technical pratices needed

----------

